# When Does Ringworm Stop Being Contagious?



## JiJi87 (Aug 28, 2008)

My cat has started treatment almost 2 weeks ago. His coat is shaved so I noticed the spot on his back right away and we immediately started treatment. Since then he's had a few more spots appear, one behind each ear, and another one on the side near his tummy.

I'm terrified of being infected even though I read up on it and I know it can be treated and it's not a huge deal, but it still sounds disgusting and I absolutely don't want to get it. 
I rarely let him into my room, and whatever he touches gets cleaned. I also rarely touch him and I feel really bad about it because he's acting distant towards me now and doesn't want me to touch him anymore.

My question is, how long after treatment does ringworm stop being contagious? Does the risk decrease the longer he is being treated, or is it the same until he is 100% cleared of it?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*fOUND THIS FOR YOU*
*How is ringworm treated?

Although in most healthy cats ringworm infection will resolve spontaneously after many weeks, treatment is necessary in all cases to speed this up because of the risk of infection of humans and contact animals. Some cats will not eliminate infection unless they are treated. In some cases, prolonged courses of treatment will be needed to achieve a cure. Treatment can be broken down into several elements, all of which are essential.

This is the web site so you can read the treatments ect at your leisure*
Ringworm in cats


----------



## JiJi87 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot for that link, it was very informative. It doesn't answer my question though lol
I guess that might mean that it doesn't stop being contagious until it's 100% cured. 
I was hoping I would be able to at least allow him to sleep in my room again


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It says this at the bottom, not sure if that helps*
*How long will it take for cats to get better?

Treatment should be continued until all of the affected animals have recovered and are negative on fungal cultures. Skin lesions will often resolve before the cats have eliminated the fungal infection, so it is necessary to monitor progress by taking hair samples (whole body brushing) for fungal culture. If treatment is stopped prematurely the ringworm may seem to recur after a time, although in fact it was never eliminated. In most cases cats will need treatment for a minimum of six weeks and in some cases much longer. Typically, the more cats in a household, the harder it is to resolve the problem. *


----------

